# CUSTOM COLSON



## buck hughes (Sep 19, 2017)

doing a custom build of a 1937 Colson-tank and skirt guard are metal fabricated by a great builder in Washington state.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 19, 2017)

buck hughes said:


> doing a custom build of a 1937 Colson-tank and skirt guard are metal fabricated by a great builder in Washington state.
> 
> View attachment 678616



Could You squeeze a Whizzer Motor in there too somehow?-------Cowboy
DECOED TO DEATH !!!!


----------



## JimK (Sep 20, 2017)

Are you doing skirts for the front also? At the very least you need the curved fender braces on the front. I think that they would flow really well. It looks awesome so far. I will follow this one with much interest.

JimK


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 20, 2017)

going to do something with the front-need something that sets the stage flowing to the full fender skirt.


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 29, 2017)

still working on skirt guard for the front.


----------

